# Lake house as a bug out location? opinions?



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

OK, I have a cabin on Douglas Lake in east TN. Google it to get some pics to get the idea. It is crazy hard to find by road. Lots of little 2 lane winding roads thru the foothills of the mountains. Only old country folk with old houses and no major population as far as the road getting to the cabin. I could block it off and defend it no problem as it is really forested and secluded. It's off the beaten path. A dude from the projects ain't gonna walk there...lol...We'll leave it at that. What I am concerned with is the water access. Give me some thoughts on whether you would take your family there. I assume there will be people in boats hitting the homes on the lake scavenging. Keep in mind some houses are million dollar homes, but my little cabin, even though its on a point, is really covered by the trees. Is it worth defending the boaters to have access to the fish, etc. By the way I have a well there too. Great location but i worry about the water access. Any defense ideas? Am I wasting my time heading up there when it hits the fan? Opinions?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like your plan. No doubt that scavengers will be your concern but not everyone has access to boats. Locals may be your best ally or worst nightmare, but that applies everywhere. As far as some easy defense ideas, get a bobcat and build a couple of berms that you can landscape. Berms can be used for a defensive shooting position as well as look ni


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've thought of this idea too, being I live 2 miles from the Mississippi. What bothers me is big brother and bad guys have access to the same waterways. Thought a small houseboat would be the way to go, but no way to defend or outrun anyone. The more I think about it, the less appealing the idea of trying to get out of Dodge gets. I've said before, the gypsy lifestyle might work. jmho As in hunting/fishing to survive, everyone and their uncles will be thinking the same thing.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a good sized lake, and the layout is pretty cool. It would definitely be a pain in the ass to navigate around, whether on the water or on the land, and I would guess the odds of someone running across your home in particular would be low. But that is why they call them odds. You're not all that far from a major highway/interstate which is a little bit of a concern, but the bigger concern are the "million dollar homes" that line the lake. That is a definite attractant. Prepare for that and you should be good. 

You have a great source of water and it's rural enough there should be game to hunt. I would do it, but definitely elevate the security game around your property.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Keep in mind too, the lake is a food and water source for you. I believe that this is an excellent location for bug out. The concern of people in boats doing water-borne pillaging is no more a threat, maybe less so, than car or foot pillaging. There is no cover on the water, and water front is very defendable. Also, much less boats than cars out there.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My concern exactly, roads may be closed, waterways are just scouting routes for bad guys, know your neighbors. Shoot, the bad guys could dock down stream and come back if they saw something they liked. I wonder at times if there is any safe place anymore, except the middle of no where. What you know and presume (sp) everyone else does too.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

sparky is right, while I wouldn't take my off the lake for possible threats - your real threat are hoards of people looking for food, shelter and your preps. They are far more likely to make it through that forest then across that lake. And, as you noted, if they have a choice between million dollar mansions and your cabin - why bother? 

You should look at a high power bolt action rifle - a death nail to anyone in a boat. Plus its an affordable option and works for forest security too.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

As Ripon points out, a nice bolt action would be in element defending a water approach.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> My thoughts are a little different and more from a strategic stand point. Water (especially fresh water) and Fish would become highly sought after and folks would set up around any available water source. This would be fine for the immediate few days to weeks, but ultimately I believe the location would become extremely populated with more and more pushing in attempting to get to the Food and the Water...and they aren't going to move on. At first I think it would be as simple as leave me alone and I will leave you alone. But overtime when the idea that folks are over fishing and the lake cannot sustain an indefinite number of folks, people will begin to become violent. Simple theft of fishing gear, boats, etc, and growing to violence against each other... This is assuming that its not some rogue group that moves in from the start because someone in the gang understands that a Lake means food and water. So with me not knowing anything about your lake, I would say it probably would be great for the immediate aftermath, but given enough time it would look more dangerous than safe and a good plan "B" would need to be executed. I think any lake that is on a map (printed) would become a place for the masses over a short span, depending on how serious the circumstances are. All my military training has taught me to avoid setting up on such places or to use the "lure" of the water to establish ambushes....but this isn't a typical military situation. It probably didn't help you much...sorry, *but I recommend a lot of ammo, a network of early warning (lp/op's) and a good Plan "B".[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I just wanted to reiterate the bold point. I think its well said and on point. At this point I have not google mapped the property but am curious about the "other side" of the lake. Where is the nearest mass population? I tend to think in TN things would a little different in that a lot of places produce more than they consume (food wise) and that will be an attribute to the area in SHTF. In areas where there isn't a lot of food production or farmland I'd be more concerned.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe Tennessee is the Eastern American redoubt, it has enough lightly populated areas and the climate to survive when SHTF.

That being said if water is the obstacle that you will use to defend your domain, I can't think of anything better (You didn't say but it could be assumed you are on an island)

My only input is don't think the "fresh water lake" is a reliable source of drinking water. I know you didn't even mention that and I assume you have a well, or a really good filtration system, but anyone that lives next to an open source of water and thinks they have it figured out is fooling themselves.

To elaborate not only are you subject to the dead bodies piled into the source upstream, but you are also subject to radiation, or ash from a major volcano eruption, or biological warfare.

My suggestion is to have a well.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my thoughts on this description of the lake house...
my fear would be flood

but next summer set up a video camera over the lake and work out the traffic... some people refuse to go too far up stream 

to defense, try and make 0 landing points, good wild shrubs work, no one is going to want to come to land if it looks like bush right??

other water defense's, a early warning system would be handy, (maybe some form of ir set up, but this is expensive) a high powered rifle, would go with that, and find a good shooting spot, good view of the water,...
I doubt you will have too many problems if you make the border look like national park... more so on the river bank, the boat users will most likely skip your area and move to the next pontoon....


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

RTP, my bol is also a lake cabin, in central Missouri, Lake of the Ozarks. It's very heavily used as a summer getaway. But, on the end of the lake were we're at is mostly used by fishermen and a few water skiers. We're also pretty remote with no four lane highways for about 50 miles. We do have two lane blacktop within 3/4 of a mile. There's so many twists and turns before you get to us, I don't see much of a problem...... for a while. I also don't see water or road traffic as a major concern. Remember, we're talking about a SHTF situation and gas will be scarce if available at all. Travel will be by canoe or on foot. A good watch dog or two will be your best friend.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I tend to agree with the above posts. It must be evident to you that your Plan B location is more defensible and sustainable than your Plan A (current?) location. If so, you already know the answer to your own post. That being said, it never hurts to have a Plan C also.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A pack of watch dogs are your friend.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yea...My plan A, (where i am now), is a small subdivision in a little rural community about 13 minutes down a 2 lane state route from Knoxville, w/ 850+ population per sq mile. Not a defensible location for long unless my neighbors can come together. If possible I will try to head up to the cabin asap. Only problem is the distance. It's probably a 45+ minute drive on a good day... Gonna be tricky. That's what my '79 Blazer k-5 is for hopefully...lol


----------



## TomCat58 (Jan 26, 2014)

My BOL is a large forested lake near by and also the Columbia River. There are really remote places to hold out on the Columbia. Fresh water, Fishing and hunting is easy from a canoe. But with a bad shoulder I decided to do a project with my Canoe. Its my 3 build and its coming along nicely. A solar canoe. Silent, no gas, can pull on shore and hide it with my small block and tackle. It also serves as back up power at home, for my RV, a work site, or a campsite. I tested the 2nd build on a 5 day 100 mile trip down a section of the Columbia River and improved it from that experience.

II could not find what I wanted so I ended up building it. Have a look and feedback is more then welcome  https://sites.google.com/site/serenitysolarcanoe/


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A SHTF scenario you can expect loss of electricity & fuel becoming hard to find. So if your well has an electric pump best figure something out. If you figure the lake is going to provide you with your food you will probably starve or be shot at as a slow moving target out on the water.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It sounds like a good plan to me. An attack originating from the lake is a concern, but normally your greatest concern would be an attack from the land side. Small roads that can be easily blocked and living some distance from a large population center would alleviate much of that concern. Although there will be a draw to the location because of the fresh water, Tennessee does have allot of fresh water sources that IMO would dilute that draw. In the end, my advice would be to plan on falling back to the lake house, and take extra steps to defend against an attack from the lake. Dogs, a green chain link fence, and be prepared to install traps and pitfalls.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The million dollar lake homes, may not be a benefit to you.
Looters may by pass a big home, assuming it has a high zoot alarm/security system, in favor of a small isolated cabin.
Just food for thought---


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, i have a hand pump well and i know my high water flood mark. I agree with the slow moving target on the water trying to fish. It would be bank fishing for me.lol I need to look into some quality priced right solar energy. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I think you have a great idea. My secondary bol is a cabin on the Mississippi. It is in a community of cabins with a family-like atmosphere. A small creek feeds into the Mississippi and provides boat access under a railroad trestle. If you have any high points near your cabin like we do that would be a great place to set up an observation post to watch for unwanted visitors. Also another idea which we just incorporated last year is a roof top or hill top water storage tank. We have a 2,000 gallon plastic tank filled with well water. Its primary function is back up water in case of a power outage, but it can also be used in the event of a small grass fire near the cabin. A solar array might not be real useful if you are in a heavily wooded area like we are. One of our neighbors is experimenting with hydroelectric power from the creek. At one time a saw mill was located just up stream of our cabins so there is plenty of flow to turn a water wheel. I know that probably doesn't help on a lake, but if you have a stream feeding the lake it might be a possibility.


----------



## 15yrs off grid (Jan 25, 2014)

GREAT BOL!
Trade in the cat for a 45lb outside dog and one inside lap dog. Best alarm system a man can have. Not too big so the food amount is reasonable. No worry from the water. No food, no gas.. no energy to paddle. Water side probably not the greatest threat.

But if a "Dude from the Projects" make it that far hunger and thirst will make people fearless. When the lap dog barks because he hears the big dog bark once just before they stab him. Grab your protection and head for high ground.


----------

